# Troon Olympians betting pool



## Kiislova (Jul 7, 2021)

Since this year allowing troons in the Olympics seems to be a done-deal, I think we shall exploit the opportunity and bet on them (at least us gambling inclined people) but to know who to place money on, a list of all of them is required.

Help me make this list more complete along any other gambling suggestions.


*Discipline**Troon**CC*WeightliftingLaurel Hubbard (IOC profile)NZArcheryStephanie Barrett (IOC profile)CABMX FreestyleChelsea Wolfe (not listed as athlete)USVoleyballTiffany Abreu (not listed as athlete!)BR

Intersex (natural genetic freaks, not troons)

*Discipline**Name**CC*10K & 5KFrancine Niyonsaba (IOC profile)BI

Other stuff.
It seems the chinese female basketball team are all men.

Schedule
Archery - Women individual
Weightlifting - Women +87
Athletics - Women 5K
Athletics - Women 10K

Taking any bets for the forum, just like I did with the US election. (Still deciding the meme-bet payouts and odds, things will change but keep making meme bets)

*Bookings:*
@break these cuffs "Laurel gets bronze"
@Kiislova "Hubbard gets silver, loses gold on purpose"
@Zvantastika "Chelsea Wolfe getting injured when he fights people at a bathouse full of kids and girls he forcefully tried to go inside"
@JamalActimel "my money is on the intersex gang"

_Furfag Bookie_


----------



## WhatInTheActualFuck (Jul 7, 2021)

Isn't Chelsea Wolfe competing for Team USA in Freestyle BMX?  She's an alternate, but on the roster.









						Transgender BMX rider for Team USA reportedly vowed to ‘burn’ US flag on medal podium
					

A transgender woman who once vowed to compete in the Olympics so she could “burn a US flag on the podium” has qualified as an alternate for Team USA’s BMX freestyle event.




					nypost.com


----------



## Kiislova (Jul 7, 2021)

WhatInTheActualFuck said:


> Isn't Chelsea Wolfe competing for Team USA in Freestyle BMX?  She's an alternate, but on the roster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











						Chelsea Wolfe | BMX Freestyle Athlete | USA Cycling
					

Beginning with BMX racing at 6 years old in April of 2000, Chelsea competed at the state and national level until her early 20's. Leading up to her 15th birthday, she took interest in BMX freestyle. After much prodding and trying to ride a department store bike from the bicycle co-op where she…




					usacycling.org
				



She is. Adding!


----------



## axfaxf (Jul 7, 2021)

I´ve been waiting for a thread like this, great job, OP!


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 7, 2021)

I'm going with Hubbard to get a bronze. Hubbard is the failed son of cereal or supermarket mogul or soemthing like that iirc. Being a man will give him enough advantage to medal, but he's also a fat fucking failure of a man so he'll never get gold. He got off with a fine after crippling a dude in a crash. He cucked the NZ government into suppressing his identity after that while he trained to qualify for the Olympics too. This dude has that killer instinct you need to stand on the podium.


----------



## Spooky Bones (Jul 7, 2021)

The monstrous Chinese woman actually is strongly favored and the Russian slightly favored over the troon Hubbard.













Part of me wants to say "lol get rekt troons" but by losing the troons actually win because they'll use it to claim that it means they can legitimately compete against bio women. But fuck, look at those two. The Chinese in particular is a fucking monster and, yes, has a stronger record than Hubbard.

If you want to bet on the troon though I'd drop something on betting futures now because a lot of people probably are going to bet on him and that will negatively effect the odds (conversely if you're betting on the Chinese then wait and watch the odds on her go in the opposite direction.)


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Jul 7, 2021)

Hopefully they manage to put troons into boxing next time


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 7, 2021)

@Kiislova can you work out some odds for a prop bet on whether or not some troon will go full Tonya Harding? Whether or not it will happen, who, whether troon will do it themselves or it will be their disgusting furry troon "girlfriend", etc. I think that would be fun bet and well in the realm of possibility.


----------



## Sunflower Seeds (Jul 7, 2021)

room mirror, or something to that effect.


----------



## Kiislova (Jul 7, 2021)

break these cuffs said:


> @Kiislova can you work out some odds for a prop bet on whether or not some troon will go full Tonya Harding? Whether or not it will happen, who, whether troon will do it themselves or it will be their disgusting furry troon "girlfriend", etc. I think that would be fun bet and well in the realm of possibility.


Im commuting right now so I cannot do a decent job, but I will give it a try layer and also look how to limit the betting since... we aint putting money on meme-tier bets. Maybe add a "gold odds" column to each troon.

Suggestions welcome tho.



Sunflower Seeds said:


> What are the odds that there will be a self-inflicted “hate crime” against one of these troons, possibly the angry one from the US?
> And when I say hate crime I mean someone (him) writing “tranny” in lipstick on his bathroom mirror, or something to that effect.



That has to be a bet. XD


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Jul 7, 2021)

I don't think any of them is going to win anything. The reason why they trooned out is to compete with next to no competition, but the olympic level is a completely different thing. They don't have what it takes to be a real athlete(or a woman). However, they are troons, so I expect some of their typical fuckery there, probably Chealsea Wolfe doing something retarded, since he promised to burn US flag there. Not sure if he is gonna punch someone though.


----------



## Zvantastika (Jul 7, 2021)

My bet is on Chelsea Wolfe getting injured when he fights people at a bathouse full of kids and girls he forcefully tried to go inside. Media will call out the racist and old-fashioned japanese owners and shame them for not making an exception to allow troons to flap their dicks at females.


----------



## Spooky Bones (Jul 7, 2021)

JuanButNotForgotten said:


> They don't have what it takes to be a real athlete(or a woman).


Never had the makings of an Olympic athlete?


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Jul 7, 2021)

Spooky Bones said:


> Never had the makings of an Olympic athlete?


Yeah, something like that.


----------



## Calculus (Jul 7, 2021)

Not fully trans, but you should add all the intersex competitors as they’re bound to win everything too. In the Rio 400m 800m women’s race, all 3 medal winners were intersex.

They changed the rules this time so that the intersex competators can’t compete in the 400m 800m or 1 mile race but I doubt that will affect them much. One of them is already breaking records:









						Francine Niyonsaba runs 10,000m Olympic standard at Ethiopian Trials - Canadian Running Magazine
					

Barred from competing in her preferred event of the 800m, Niyonsaba has now qualified for the Tokyo Olympics in both the 5,000m and 10,000m




					runningmagazine.ca
				




If someone wants to make some easy money IRL, this is the thread to follow.


----------



## 1440p Curved Monitor (Jul 7, 2021)

break these cuffs said:


> I'm going with Hubbard to get a bronze. Hubbard is the failed son of cereal or supermarket mogul or soemthing like that iirc. Being a man will give him enough advantage to medal, but he's also a fat fucking failure of a man so he'll never get gold. He got off with a fine after crippling a dude in a crash. He cucked the NZ government into suppressing his identity after that while he trained to qualify for the Olympics too. This dude has that killer instinct you need to stand on the podium.


Nah I think it's possible that Hubbard has the ability to get gold. He just won't. A troon getting silver or bronze will be good fodder to the SJWs when they say "see?!? trans women aren't stronger than cis women!!" I think that he wants to be higher than someone on that podium for the optics, so I'm better for silver. 

To be honest, I don't know if he will be able to hold back and not get gold. Getting gold will be the worst thing he could do for the trans.


----------



## Kiislova (Jul 7, 2021)

Calculus said:


> Not fully trans, but you should add all the intersex competitors as they’re bound to win everything too. In the Rio 400m women’s race, all 3 medal winners were intersex.
> 
> They changed the rules this time so that the intersex competators can’t compete in the 400m or 1 mile race but I doubt that will affect them much. One of them is already breaking records:
> 
> ...


Maybe I should add the natural genetic freaks, but on a category on its own since they don't deserve to be lumped in with the troons.



1440p Curved Monitor said:


> Nah I think it's possible that Hubbard has the ability to get gold. He just won't. A troon getting silver or bronze will be good fodder to the SJWs when they say "see?!? trans women aren't stronger than cis women!!" I think that he wants to be higher than someone on that podium for the optics, so I'm better for silver.
> 
> To be honest, I don't know if he will be able to hold back and not get gold. Getting gold will be the worst thing he could do for the trans.



That was my chain of thought, Hubbard will go for silver and lose gold on purpose.


----------



## Calculus (Jul 7, 2021)

Kiislova said:


> Maybe I should add the natural genetic freaks, but on a category on its own since they don't deserve to be lumped in with the troons.


I think some do. For example, there’s heavy speculation that Semenya was raised as a boy and only pretends to be female for running. There’s no difference between that and what Hubbard is doing.


----------



## JamusActimus (Jul 7, 2021)

Intersex athletes are actualy good not some mediocre regular joe turned elite female athlete.

So my money on the intersex gang


----------



## Kiislova (Jul 7, 2021)

JamalActimel said:


> View attachment 2324490
> 
> Intersex athletes are actualy good not some mediocre regular joe turned elite female athlete.
> 
> So my money on the intersex gang


Names of these people?
(And 2021 category)


----------



## Calculus (Jul 7, 2021)

Kiislova said:


> Names of these people?
> (And 2021 category)


That’s the Rio 800m (I said 400m upthread but meant 800m):


RankLaneAthleteNationTimeNotes




3Caster Semenya​


South Africa​1:55.28NR



5Francine Niyonsaba​


Burundi​1:56.49



4Margaret Wambui​


Kenya​1:56.89PB

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Athletics_at_the_2016_Summer_Olympics_–_Women's_800_metres

Semenya and Wanbui aren’t competing this year and Niyonsaba is the one breaking records already.


----------



## JamusActimus (Jul 7, 2021)

Kiislova said:


> Names of these people?
> (And 2021 category)


Caster Semenya (gold), Francine Niyonsaba of Burundi (silver), and Margaret Woambui of Kenya (bronze) 800M  Rio 2016

This was absolutly shamefull having 3 intersex freak winning medal is as likely as having 3 albinos winning medal (if we omit the fact that being intersex makes you a way better athlete)


----------



## Seven Costanza (Jul 7, 2021)

The "good" news regarding Francine Niyonsaba is that she won't medal in the 5 or 10. She's competing against some of the most freakishly talented natal women of all time (look up Sifan Hassan, for instance). These races are going to be fast as balls: I'd predict 14:30 and 30:00 for winning times, give or take. 

Banning intersex individuals from the middle distance events is kind of amusing because, yes, this is where the "average man" would be most competitive against women. But they should be barred from all events, period.


----------



## Oughtism (Jul 10, 2021)

Love the thread OP, glad to see I'm not the only one with a betting vice. At least I lose and win fair and square, not like the competitors discussed here.

Not sure if this dude will make the team but all the handmaiden news outlets are mentioning the name (e.g., The Cut / NY Mag):
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tifanny_Abreu

Brazil is qualified so at least there is that. Seeing as he has won MEN's championship in European leagues, I'd say that he has a good chance.


Spoiler: photos


----------



## Kiislova (Jul 10, 2021)

Oughtism said:


> I'm not the only one with a betting vice.


I'm trying to find the betting houses that allow bettin on the olympics and *when* will they open. Since it seems all houses I know are set on not accepting anything that isn't the Euro finals.



Oughtism said:


> Not sure if this dude will make the team but all the handmaiden news outlets are mentioning the name (e.g., The Cut / NY Mag):
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tifanny_Abreu


Added!


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jul 10, 2021)

Spooky Bones said:


> The monstrous Chinese woman actually is strongly favored and the Russian slightly favored over the troon Hubbard.
> 
> View attachment 2324185
> 
> ...


She's a big girl.


----------



## You Bastard Guy (Jul 10, 2021)

That chink weightlifter would be one epic fight that turns into a hatefuck, ngl


----------



## bluegenius8585 (Jul 14, 2021)

Spooky Bones said:


> The monstrous Chinese woman actually is strongly favored and the Russian slightly favored over the troon Hubbard.
> 
> View attachment 2324185
> 
> ...


The thing is I can see why Troons can get into this sport, both look like one


----------



## Oughtism (Jul 18, 2021)

Well, Mr. Hubbard has been cleared to compete:

Reuters: IOC backs transgender weightlifter's selection for Tokyo, says to review rules later

Unfortunately, we will have to wait until August 2nd for the super heavy weight (87kg +) to get going. First lifts will start around noon (Japanese time), with a second round around 4pm, and the final/medal deciders starting just before 8pm. Will we have a KF watch party?


----------



## Kiislova (Jul 18, 2021)

Oughtism said:


> Well, Mr. Hubbard has been cleared to compete:
> 
> Reuters: IOC backs transgender weightlifter's selection for Tokyo, says to review rules later
> 
> Unfortunately, we will have to wait until August 2nd for the super heavy weight (87kg +) to get going. First lifts will start around noon (Japanese time), with a second round around 4pm, and the final/medal deciders starting just before 8pm. Will we have a KF watch party?


I'd love to have a lolcow.tv watch party for our True and Honest female atheletes.


----------



## Kiislova (Jul 18, 2021)

WhatInTheActualFuck said:


> Isn't Chelsea Wolfe competing for Team USA in Freestyle BMX?  She's an alternate, but on the roster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Oughtism said:


> Love the thread OP, glad to see I'm not the only one with a betting vice. At least I lose and win fair and square, not like the competitors discussed here.
> 
> Not sure if this dude will make the team but all the handmaiden news outlets are mentioning the name (e.g., The Cut / NY Mag):
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tifanny_Abreu
> ...


I'm checking the Olympics thlete list and these two, tiffani abreu and Chelsea wolfe, are not listed as competing. Hmm....
(Link to the athlete list for the interested)


----------



## XYZpdq (Jul 19, 2021)

Zvantastika said:


> My bet is on Chelsea Wolfe getting injured when he fights people at a bathouse full of kids and girls he forcefully tried to go inside. Media will call out the racist and old-fashioned japanese owners and shame them for not making an exception to allow troons to flap their dicks at females.


they just won't let gaijins in, period


----------



## Oughtism (Jul 19, 2021)

Not sure if this fits, but it is technically a troon:

Olympics.com: Quinn, Soccer - Canada

Natal female but considers herself a they/them:
BBC - Quinn: Canada's transgender footballer on being 'visible' and playing at the Olympics

A couple thoughts:
- I find it quite obnoxious when someone changes their normal name (Rebecca Catherine Quinn) to a five-letter name. Yes, that is right. She is Quinn, only Quinn. You are not a Brazilian soccer star (who mainly used names as "Bebeto" as an artist name because of their long names, shitty source).

- Why play soccer in a tournament designated for women if YOU don't identify as a woman? MtF troons are obviously delusional but there is some logic there - if they think they are women, they should compete in women's competitions.

Since 2004, FtM troons have been able to compete in the Olympics (as male) without any restrictions. Would Rebecca make it into the men's national team? Big doubt. Now, she doesn't identify as male (if I understand things correctly). Maybe we should have a non-binary competition in the Olympics?


----------



## Kiislova (Jul 19, 2021)

Oughtism said:


> Not sure if this fits, but it is technically a troon:
> 
> Olympics.com: Quinn, Soccer - Canada
> 
> ...


FTMs don't have any sort of advantage on most sports, hence they are not any better than any other regarding betting odds, arguably they are a worse option.

Only MTFs seem to be betting magnets.


----------



## Spooky Bones (Jul 25, 2021)

Spooky Bones said:


> If you want to bet on the troon though I'd drop something on betting futures now because a lot of people probably are going to bet on him and that will negatively effect the odds (conversely if you're betting on the Chinese then wait and watch the odds on her go in the opposite direction.)


lmfao the money line moved by 300 (that's 3.0 for europoors)


----------



## Calculus (Jul 27, 2021)

Chinese women's basketball team seems to be mostly male:







Oh piss off! said:


> Holy shit they do all look like men. There's like zero effort going on here.
> 
> NETIZENS CONFUSED BY CHINA’S WOMEN’S BASKETBALL TEAM – ALL LOOK LIKE MAN
> 
> ...



More photos:






						China Romania Basketball Women Pictures and Photos - Getty Images
					

View and license China Romania Basketball Women pictures & news photos from Getty Images.



					www.gettyimages.co.uk


----------



## bot_for_hire (Jul 28, 2021)

Next Olympics will be at least 20% troon. Mark my words.


----------



## Calculus (Jul 28, 2021)

Some more Olympic and Paralympic hopefuls:

Nikki Hiltz, United States, track and field. Hiltz will be at the U.S. Olympic Trials in late June, having qualified for the 1,500-meter. Now they have to have a good race to be selected to compete at the Olympic Games this year.
Robyn Lambird, Australia, para-athletics. Lambird has already won medals on the international stage.
Ness Murby, Canada, para-athletics. Ness has competed in previous Paralympics. They have a great shot at competing in discus in Tokyo.
Valentina Petrillo, Italy, para-athletics. Petrillo has earned a spot with her times. Now, with the Italian Paralympic Committee select her to compete, given she’s trans?
CeCé Telfer, United States, track and field. Telfer has an uphill battle, needing to post an Olympic-qualifying time and compete at the U.S. Olympic Trials. She previously won the Division 2 national championship.









						These record 9 trans athletes aim for the Tokyo Summer Games
					

At least nine trans athletes are hoping to earn a spot in Tokyo as the first-ever group of out trans Olympians and Paralympians.




					www.outsports.com
				




Alana Smith, the first openly non-binary athlete to compete at the Olympic Games









						Olympic commentators misgender first openly non-binary athlete
					

“My goal coming into this was to be happy and be a visual representation for humans like me,” Alana Smith wrote after competing




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## Kiislova (Jul 28, 2021)

Calculus said:


> Some more Olympic and Paralympic hopefuls:
> 
> Nikki Hiltz, United States, track and field. Hiltz will be at the U.S. Olympic Trials in late June, having qualified for the 1,500-meter. Now they have to have a good race to be selected to compete at the Olympic Games this year.
> Robyn Lambird, Australia, para-athletics. Lambird has already won medals on the international stage.
> ...


Are all of those special olympics?


----------



## 1440p Curved Monitor (Jul 28, 2021)

Kiislova said:


> Are all of those special olympics?


No, I know for sure that CeCe isn't handicapped


----------



## Calculus (Jul 28, 2021)

Kiislova said:


> Are all of those special olympics?


Olympics - Alana Smith (NB)

Olympics, didn't qualify - Nikki Hiltz (NB)

Olympics, removed for not meeting testosterone levels - CeCé Telfe (MtF)

Special/Paralympics - Robyn Lambird (NB), Ness Murby (FtM competing as a woman??), Valentina Petrillo (MtF)


----------



## Carlos Weston Chantor (Jul 28, 2021)

Brilliant idea. Just placed a bet on laurel hubbard & the chink basketball team both winning gold. Waged $20 so with a 165x multiplier minus tax I can win $2,900


----------



## Surfin Terf (Jul 28, 2021)

So, obviously we're not going to get any TiFs competing with the men at the Olympics, but do we have any examples of a female actual Olympic athlete choosing to retire from female sports in order to be their true, authentic selves? They're still delusional, but I could at least respect that. Here are a couple of close cases, but they aren't quite what I'm looking for.

Schuyler Bailar could probably have been a female Olympian, but she threw that all away in high school so she wasn't ever actually an Olympian
Erick Schinegger as far as I know chose not to compete in the '68 Olympics when he found out he was male, but he wasn't trans he just had an intersex condition


----------



## Kiislova (Jul 28, 2021)

My betting house is offering me to recover 83% of my Hubbard bet if I chicken out now, up from  60% just yesterday.
I presume people are betting hard on the she-man and/or the bookie knows its happening.


----------



## Oughtism (Aug 1, 2021)

BBC: Namibian athlete says 'You can't tell me now I am not a woman'




I can't?

Beatrice Masilingi is (from what I understand) a natal woman but with elevated T levels. Oddly though, she has been barred from the 400m competition but not from the 200m sprint (source: AP). I find it strange that there are different rules for different competitions within the same Olympics, especially when many athletes compete in both 200m and 400m.

I do kind of feel for women that cannot help their bodies' T production but this is 'biological doping' of sorts. In 100 years from now, will there be any world records set by women that fall in the lower 95 percentile of testosterone levels?


----------



## Carlos Weston Chantor (Aug 1, 2021)

Oughtism said:


> I do kind of feel for women that cannot help their bodies' T production but this is 'biological doping' of sorts. In 100 years from now, will there be any world records set by women that fall in the lower 95 percentile of testosterone levels?


Lmao wait till you discover that the entire olympic testosterone measuring system uses a ratio between different forms of testosterone to establish whether someone is halal or not, and since these ratios inherently vary by a great deal between races, asians have a massive handicup and can pin test while still testing natural, and then you have most of the US and western athletes on legal doping due to medical exemption. Better to accept that the rules are made up and this shitshow is all but fair game, might as well throw some troons in there, doesn't really change much


----------



## Calculus (Aug 1, 2021)

Oughtism said:


> BBC: Namibian athlete says 'You can't tell me now I am not a woman'
> View attachment 2398445
> I can't?
> 
> Beatrice Masilingi is (from what I understand) a natal woman but with elevated T levels. Oddly though, she has been barred from the 400m competition but not from the 200m sprint (source: AP). I find it strange that there are different rules for different competitions within the same Olympics, especially when many athletes compete in both 200m and 400m.


This is because the intersex competitors took all the medals in the 800m last time so they changed the rules for middle distance races where they thought the same thing might happen again.

I suppose when it happens in other races too they will also be changed.









						FEATURE-False start for intersex athletes barred from Olympics
					

When the world's fastest women race for gold over 800m in Tokyo, all three medallists from the 2016 Olympics will be absent - barred as intersex athletes who refuse to alter their natural hormones to meet the rules of sport.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## Seven Costanza (Aug 1, 2021)

So Francine Niyonsaba was disqualified from the heats of the women's 5000.

Very strange. Do you know how hard it is to get disqualified from this event? Word is she stepped over the curb and into the infield. 

This type of call is dubious given the inherent jostling that occurs in races, and there appears to be a lack of clear visual evidence on film.

Small "conspiracy" brewing in the running community, where some claim the IOC were looking for an excuse to DQ Niyonsaba based on "her" intersex status, and thus scrutinized the race for the tiniest infraction.


----------



## Thumb Butler (Aug 1, 2021)

Calculus said:


> Olympics, removed for not meeting testosterone levels - CeCé Telfe (MtF)



Now this is a surprise.


----------



## Seven Costanza (Aug 1, 2021)

Oughtism said:


> Oddly though, she has been barred from the 400m competition but not from the 200m sprint (source: AP). I find it strange that there are different rules for different competitions within the same Olympics, especially when many athletes compete in both 200m and 400m.



This was a sly move by World Athletics. Banning without outright banning. To normies is looks just like restrictions. But there's a reason for it. 

Make no mistake, the average male would be destroyed by elite women at any given distance. But that certain class of "mediocre men" -- whether they be intersex or full-blown troon -- who are determined to compete against women find greatest success in the 400-1500 meters. Why? It's just a matter of physiology and required training.  

You'll notice that there are _many_ high school boys who could easy win the women's Olympic 400 and/or 800 and/or 1500. Why? Training for these events is most "user-friendly" -- it demands a mix of aerobic and anaerobic exercise and relatively low miles per week. And "athletic" individuals, soccer players for instance, often find rapid success in such distances. Contrast that to the extreme ends of the spectrum. Short sprints require a specific physiological make-up, innate "fast-switch" muscle fibers, plus tons of speed work and weight training. Long distance running requires mega miles, preferably at elevation. Point being, any man who wants to weasel his way into women's sports probably isn't going to be outright "fast enough" for the short sprints, nor would he have the dedicated aerobic development needed for a 29:00 10k. But those middle distances, those that simply demand more general "athletic training" -- that's the sweet spot. 

Caster Semenya is a humorous example here. She has recorded times of 49.62 for 400, 1:54.25 for 800, and 3:59.92 for 1500. None of these times are world records, but no women in history has ever displayed such range. You know where you do see such times in succession? In male high school seniors.


----------



## Linkin Park (Aug 1, 2021)

You're an actual idiot if you put money on Hubbard. He's competing against chicks who have already beaten him by a large margin before (about 60-70 kg). Should've put your money on the Chinese woman who just got the world record this year


----------



## Oughtism (Aug 2, 2021)

Just a reminder, our favorite madlad Laurel Hubbard is entering the competition today - in about three hours time (19.50 Tokyo time)!

I'll see if anyone will be around in chat, hopefully one of the channels will air it live so a stream can be found.


----------



## Calculus (Aug 2, 2021)

About to start!

Found these articles while I was looking for live streams:









						Victims of Laurel Hubbard crash appalled at sentence and suppression
					

"Totally unjust," says man hurt by Olympic weightlifting hopeful Laurel Hubbard's driving.




					www.stuff.co.nz
				









						No Cookies | The Mercury
					

No Cookies




					www.themercury.com.au
				




*Livestreams*






						Weightlifting Women S 87kg Live Streaming Online | Olympic Streams
					

Olympic streams offer you free dedicated Weightlifting Women S 87kg live streaming page where live streaming video and links for Weightlifting Women S 87kg. You can watch the Weightlifting Women S 87kg match online he




					www.olympicstreams.me
				












						Weightlifting: Women's 87+kg: Group A
					

Watch the women's 87+kg Group A competition at Tokyo International Forum.




					stream.nbcolympics.com
				






			https://www.cbc.ca/player/play/1921198147870


----------



## Robin Yad (Aug 2, 2021)

What an anticlimax. Hubbard failed all three attempts...


----------



## WhatInTheActualFuck (Aug 2, 2021)

Calculus said:


> About to start!
> 
> Found these articles while I was looking for live streams:
> 
> ...



So is this guy just some weirdo taking their Bruce Jenner LARPing all the way?

"Buckle up, Buckaroo!"


----------



## Oughtism (Aug 2, 2021)

WhatInTheActualFuck said:


> So is this guy just some weirdo taking their Bruce Jenner LARPing all the way?
> 
> "Buckle up, Buckaroo!"


There are more similarities.. Both have questionable driving skills (Gavin crippling someone in an incident in 2018).

Oh well better luck next time, break an arm in Paris 2024 Gavin!



(photo from 2018, about six months before causing a pensioner to have major spinal surgery due to reckless driving)


----------



## bot_for_hire (Aug 2, 2021)

The Vicar said:


> What an anticlimax. Hubbard failed all three attempts...
> 
> View attachment 2402781



A farmer wrote a commemorative poem:


Miracle- said:


> Tranny tranny lifting weights
> loads the bar with lotsa plates
> lifts it up towards the sky
> over women, very high
> ...


----------



## Cubanodun (Aug 2, 2021)

The Vicar said:


> What an anticlimax. Hubbard failed all three attempts...
> 
> View attachment 2402781


The reactions are hilarious , lefties are coping saying is a psy ops that she totally did not lose guys, the right is just shitting on him calling him a pathetic cheater


----------



## Surfin Terf (Aug 2, 2021)

The Vicar said:


> What an anticlimax. Hubbard failed all three attempts...
> 
> View attachment 2402781


LOL, what a feminine thing to do, completely and repeatedly overestimate the amount of weight you can lift. You might call this an anticlimax, but I think this is a fucking masterpiece, we were all debating between two options, a) he wins and looks like a man competing against women or b) he loses and thereby looks like a normal competitor in the category. He pulled a Kobayashi Maru and managed to lose _and_ look like a man competing against women.


----------



## Calculus (Aug 2, 2021)

Surfin Terf said:


> He pulled a Kobayashi Maru


This is nerdy but he cheated and lost. KM would be either that he cheated and won or that the situation was completely unwinnable for everyone (which this isn't as he opened the door for more troons so a win for them). 

Unless you mean it some other way?


----------



## Surfin Terf (Aug 2, 2021)

Calculus said:


> This is nerdy but he cheated and lost. KM would be either that he cheated and won or that the situation was completely unwinnable for everyone (which this isn't as he opened the door for more troons so a win for them).
> 
> Unless you mean it some other way?


His loss is our win.


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Aug 2, 2021)

I guess elite women really are the superior of inferior men.



Surfin Terf said:


> LOL, what a feminine thing to do, completely and repeatedly overestimate the amount of weight you can lift. You might call this an anticlimax, but I think this is a fucking masterpiece, we were all debating between two options, a) he wins and looks like a man competing against women or b) he loses and thereby looks like a normal competitor in the category. *He pulled a Kobayashi Maru and managed to lose and look like a man competing against women.*


We got the best of both worlds.


----------



## Seven Costanza (Aug 3, 2021)

Uh oh. Big problem for the IOC and World Athletics.

While the "no 400 - mile" restriction was enough to end the careers of Caster Semenya and Margaret Wambui, and push Francine Niyonsaba up into events where "she" isn't especially competitive, it turns out that Christine Mboma is a true 200/400 sprinter, earning silver in the 200 this morning, pushing Jamaican legend Shelly-Anne Fraser-Pryce right off the podium. "Her" time -- a world under-20 record of 21.81, one of the top 25 best times ever recorded in the event.

Now that men are invading women's sprints I hope to see more black women speaking up against this insanity. After the Rio 800 Polish runner Joanna Jóźwik (correctly) stated that she felt like a silver medalist as she was beaten by three men and one woman -- she was subsequently labeled as a "white supremacist" by your typical corporate/neoliberal woke faggots. Should be interesting to see how the wokesters handle the inevitable critiques from black ladies.


----------



## Calculus (Aug 3, 2021)

Seems the other weightlifters that competed with Hubbard were not happy about it either:



			https://twitter.com/artofhunger75/status/1422592460438519809


----------



## bot_for_hire (Aug 19, 2021)

Relevant:
Skating body sets out criteria for transgender competitors​


> The International Skating Union has detailed eligibility criteria for transgender athletes looking to take part in its events, following recommendations set out by the International Olympic Committee.
> 
> Athletes transitioning from male to female will be unable to change their declaration for at least four years and will have to show their testosterone level in serum has been below a certain level for at least 12 months prior to their first competition.
> 
> ...



*Skaters who transition from female to male can compete in the men’s category without restriction provided the ISU receives a written and signed declaration of their gender identity.*

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## ryu289 (Oct 3, 2021)

Nobody wants to talk about this?








						Canada's Quinn Becomes First Trans Athlete to Win Gold Medal at Olympics
					

Canada women’s soccer player also first non-binary athlete to medal at Olympics




					www.rollingstone.com
				





Surfin Terf said:


> His loss is our win.


So it was never whether or not she won, but you guys can find something to mock?

The argument about trans athletes is amusing:
The most recent example is the three cisgender female high school track athletes in Connecticut that, on behalf of the organization Alliance Defending Freedom, are suing two transgender female runners because after losing multiple races to the trans athletes they feel there’s an unfair advantage. However, after that suit had already been filed one of those cisgender runners, Chelsea Mitchell, actually beat one of the trans runners in the lawsuit, twice. This ultimately led to Mitchell winning two state championships.

Rachel McKinnon, the first trans woman to win a major women’s cycling tournament last week, is their latest wedge. Though she fits squarely within the contest’s guidelines, the fairness of her victory was called into question by the woman who placed third; on Twitter, McKinnon has pointed out that this rival, Jennifer Wagner, has won 11 out of the 13 races they’ve competed in together. “This is what the double-bind for trans women athletes looks like,” she commented. “When we win, it’s because we’re transgender and it’s unfair; when we lose, no one notices (and it’s because we’re just not that good anyway). Even when it’s the SAME racer. That’s what transphobia looks like.”

And then there were the myths involving Fallon Fox.

Where is the advantage here?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 3, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> So it was never whether or not she won


No. Their mere presence in any point of the competition, displacing a real woman, was the problem. Whether or not they win doesn't change that.


----------



## ryu289 (Oct 3, 2021)

Marvin said:


> No. Their mere presence in any point of the competition, displacing a real woman, was the problem. Whether or not they win doesn't change that.


Define "real women" then.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 3, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> Define "real women" then.


An adult human female.


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Oct 3, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> Define "real women" then.


Women who aren't trannies.

Edit: STFU pedophile.


----------



## Newman's Own (Oct 3, 2021)

This thread is now under siege from troon lovin pedo bear Jacob Blaustein.





						Jacob S. Blaustein / ryu238 / ryu289
					

Jacob S. Blaustein / ryu238 / ryu289 Brony, furry, gets banned everywhere, defends pedophiles, transexuals, and pedophile transexuals, to his last breath and needs others to do the arguing for him.  Who is Jacob Blaustein? As said above, he’s a brony, a furry, and above all, he’s a sperg who...




					kiwifarms.net
				








						ryu289
					






					kiwifarms.net
				




Please show this kiddie diddler and unsurprising furry/brony the respect a child chaser so richly deserves.


----------



## IKOL (Oct 3, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> Nobody wants to talk about this?


Nobody, eat shit from byuu's deaper and left this topic please, you're been waited in your own.


----------



## Cubanodun (Oct 3, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> Rachel McKinnon


iirc that thing has a thread here



ryu289 said:


> Define "real women" then


Biological female from birth and not idiots with a wig or those with their penis butchered

Also no one gives a shit about troons on sports, is where the pathetics losers end


----------



## Hongourable Madisha (Oct 6, 2021)

Cubanodun said:


> iirc that thing has a thread here


He certainly does.



ryu289 said:


> Define "real women" then.


Adult human without a functioning SRY gene. People with disorders of sex development are still either male or female, in fact most DSDs only affect one sex: only males have Klinefelter's, only females have Turner's, for example.



Newman's Own said:


> Please show this kiddie diddler and unsurprising furry/brony the respect a child chaser so richly deserves.


You are a paedophile, you are a nonce, you're a perv, you're a slot badger, you're a two pin din plug, you're a bush dodger, you're a small bean regarder, you're a Unabummer, you're a nut administrator, you're a bent ref, you're the crazy world of Arthur Brown, you're a fence foal, you're a free willy, you're a chimney bottler, you're a bunty man, you're a shrub rocketeer.


----------



## Newman's Own (Oct 6, 2021)

Hongourable Madisha said:


> You are a paedophile, you are a nonce, you're a perv, you're a slot badger, you're a two pin din plug, you're a bush dodger, you're a small bean regarder, you're a Unabummer, you're a nut administrator, you're a bent ref, you're the crazy world of Arthur Brown, you're a fence foal, you're a free willy, you're a chimney bottler, you're a bunty man, you're a shrub rocketeer.


I think you might be pointing that gun in the wrong direction.


----------



## Hongourable Madisha (Oct 7, 2021)

Newman's Own said:


> I think you might be pointing that gun in the wrong direction.


Ah I meant at Ryu, sorry, that wasn't clear. Ryu, you are a paedophile, you are a nonce, you're a perv, you're a slot badger, you're a two pin din plug, you're a bush dodger, you're a small bean regarder, you're a Unabummer, you're a nut administrator, you're a bent ref, you're the crazy world of Arthur Brown, you're a fence foal, you're a free willy, you're a chimney bottler, you're a bunty man, you're a shrub rocketeer.


----------



## Kiislova (Oct 7, 2021)

Hongourable Madisha said:


> you're a two pin din plug


That has to be the weirdest insult I've ever read.


----------

